# My Measurements?



## adrianTX (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey everybody....had a girl from dim ask me today what my measurements were! I was surprised...having never been asked that before. At first it kind of threw me, because I would never ask that of a woman, but don't get me wrong if she wanted to share I would be intrigued. After I thought about it a second, I thought to myself..."this is an acceptance site, so why not" I replied as follows, but wonder if I left anything out. Anyone who wants to share theirs please feel free 

Adrian 

Height: 6'4

Weight 243 lbs 

Waste 40 Inches

Shoe Size 14

Shirt XXL

Coat Size 52 Long

I really don't know what else to add...any ideas? Other than that other size hee hee...besides a gentleman never brags


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 18, 2007)

Hmmm...I guess I'd have to have said "sorry, but I'm not coordinated enough to work a micrometer and a mirror at the same time"


----------



## Tad (Jan 18, 2007)

Sure, I'll play along. Generally guys care more about these numbers than women, but there are exceptions to every rule, right?

5'8", ~225 pounds.

Wear a 42" waist pant, 17.5" neck shirt.

Actual measurements are:

Chest 46"
Equator of the belly 47"
"waist" (where the waistband of my pants nominally sits): 46"
narrowest point of the waist (just over hip & pubic bones): 45"
Hip: 46"

In other words I'm mostly a chubby tube with only slight in-and-outs!

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## adrianTX (Jan 18, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> Hmmm...I guess I'd have to have said "sorry, but I'm not coordinated enough to work a micrometer and a mirror at the same time"



Zandoz your posts ROCK


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 18, 2007)

adrianTX said:


> Hey everybody....had a girl from dim ask me today what my measurements were! I was surprised...having never been asked that before. At first it kind of threw me, because I would never ask that of a woman, but don't get me wrong if she wanted to share I would be intrigued. After I thought about it a second, I thought to myself..."this is an acceptance site, so why not" I replied as follows, but wonder if I left anything out. Anyone who wants to share theirs please feel free
> 
> Adrian
> 
> ...



*faints*

mouth to mouth...you should know the drill  lol

You really should post a picture to go with your measurements Adrian...you're definitely a nicely built man  

You make me drool a little  lol


----------



## supersoup (Jan 18, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> *faints*
> 
> mouth to mouth...you should know the drill  lol
> 
> ...



seconded!!


----------



## massconsumption (Jan 18, 2007)

Haven't done this for awhile but here's what they are.

Chest 55½" (incl. Moobs--dead center)
Waist 66" (before lunch, not bouncing)
Hips 62"
Thighs 35¼" (extended, leg not folded)
Arms 18¼ (unflexed)
Calves 17 3/4

Weight 365¼ (dry)
Height 5'6 (wet)

Pants 64-66" (Sweats preferred at home)
Shirts 4X (most comfortable)

stretchmarks-115 (lost count--anyone wanna help me recount?)

enough?


----------



## adrianTX (Jan 18, 2007)

supersoup said:


> seconded!!



You act like you guys have never seen me before!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 18, 2007)

adrianTX said:


> You act like you guys have never seen me before!



It was a shameless ploy to get you to post another pic...


and I see bare skin..the ploy worked


----------



## supersoup (Jan 18, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> It was a shameless ploy to get you to post another pic...
> 
> 
> and I see bare skin..the ploy worked



i missed it.

sad panda.


----------



## ManWithBreasts (Jan 19, 2007)

Age: 19

Height: 6'4

Weight 290 lbs 

Waist 46-48 Inches

Shoe Size 14 - UK

Shirt XXXL

Chest 52-56 inches.

Sorry about the variations, my body can grow/shrink overnight apparently!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 19, 2007)

adrianTX said:


> Hey everybody....had a girl from dim ask me today what my measurements were! I was surprised...having never been asked that before. At first it kind of threw me, because I would never ask that of a woman, but don't get me wrong if she wanted to share I would be intrigued. After I thought about it a second, I thought to myself..."this is an acceptance site, so why not" I replied as follows, but wonder if I left anything out. Anyone who wants to share theirs please feel free
> 
> Adrian
> 
> ...


*

hmm you must be muscular as hell...as you posted a pic yesterday of the NONBELLY......xxl shirt? hmm now i am even more intrigued..<EFG>*:smitten:


----------



## missaf (Jan 19, 2007)

6'4" and over ~350 is heaven on a pillow :wubu:


----------



## ManWithBreasts (Jan 19, 2007)

missaf said:


> 6'4" and over ~350 is heaven on a pillow :wubu:



Only 50-60lbs to go.....*eats like a madman*:eat2:


----------



## Wanderer (Jan 21, 2007)

Well, I don't have my measuring tape with me, but...

Height: 5'10"
Weight: ~250 (not a truly accurate scale in the neighborhood)

My jeans are nominally 44/32, but the tape reads about 47.

Yours truly,

The well-fed,

Wanderer


----------



## mango (Jan 21, 2007)

*OK.

I found an online conversion site which can convert all my metric measurements.

Age: 30

Height: 183 cm / 6 ft

Weight: 105.5 kgs / 233 lbs

Neck: 43 cm / 16.9 inches

Arms (flexed but cold): 43.5 cm / 17.1 inches

Chest: 125 cm / 49.2 inches

Waist (at belly button): 104 cm / 41 inches

Thighs: 64 cm / 25 inches

Calves (flexed but cold): 43.5 cm / 17.1 inches


Since March last year, I've put on about 11 kgs / 24 lbs and alot of that is muscle since I joined the gym across the road at that time.

*


----------



## mossystate (Jan 21, 2007)

*chuckles*

man goo..you flex when you are going to measure stuff...heh


----------



## mango (Jan 21, 2007)

mossystate said:


> *chuckles*
> 
> man goo..you flex when you are going to measure stuff...heh




*That's the only way!

 *


----------



## Wanderer (Jan 22, 2007)

Okay, here we go; these measurements were just taken.

Weight: 254 lbs. (approximate; darned inconsistent electronic scales)
Height: 5'10"
BMI: 36.4

Neck: 16"
Shoulders: 17"
Chest: Chest: 45"
Waist: 50" (51" seated)
Stomach: 49"
Hips: 49.5"
Forearms: 11.5"
Biceps: 12.5"
Thighs: 29.25"
Calves: 17.5"

Ah, if only I hadn't lost all that weight when I was 10... I was such a butterball then. Splitting my seams, popping my snaps... <sigh> If we'd had BMIs back then, mine would've been 71. To get there now, I'd have to weigh 495. It's hard, being your own sole encourager...

Yours truly,

The nostalgic,

Wanderer

P.S.: Any other Texans on this list know a good job? I have to ask...


----------



## adrianTX (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't know about your part of Texas, but here in Dallas there are always pages upon pages of classfied ads looking for workers, it really just depends on what you have experience in....






Shoulders by request


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 22, 2007)

adrianTX said:


> I don't know about your part of Texas, but here in Dallas there are always pages upon pages of classfied ads looking for workers, it really just depends on what you have experience in....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, I dun't always join in the public ogling/fun objectification, but DAMN! *ogle*oogle*mumble*oooogle*hover*mumble* And yes, I already thought you were hot before you posted yer stats (have zoomy eye for big guys).

Not good to post after 3:00 a.m.!


----------



## Karebehr (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi all....thought I'd list my "stats". 
Height 5'8"
Weight 460lbs + or - a few (hard to find a scale to be accurate)
Pant size 66
T-shirts 4x
Dress/casual shirts 5x


----------



## Tad (Jan 22, 2007)

Karebehr said:


> Hi all....thought I'd list my "stats".
> Height 5'8"
> Weight 460lbs + or - a few (hard to find a scale to be accurate)
> Pant size 66
> ...



Wow, my height, twice my weight. Imagining being your size is pleasantly boggling  

-Ed


----------



## Aireman (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi. 
Curtis
Age: 47
Height: 6ft.
Weight: 228 
Waist: (where I wear my pants) 40
Belly: 45 Sitting: 49
Chest: 50
Arms: 14 1/2
Thighs: 25 1/2
Calves: 17 
Shoes: 10

Anything left out?


----------



## fat_viking_bloke (Jan 22, 2007)

Age : 20

Height: 6,4

Weight: 255

Waist: 40"

and stats me.


----------



## Jeannie (Jan 23, 2007)

Reading this thread is like reading porn. _*fans self*_

Smiles at the heaven on a pillow comment. Indeed. :smitten:


----------



## William (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey 

Great to see a big guy on this thread

I do know that I am 56 waist and 310 lbs and really roundish 

I am 5' 7"

William




Karebehr said:


> Hi all....thought I'd list my "stats".
> Height 5'8"
> Weight 460lbs + or - a few (hard to find a scale to be accurate)
> Pant size 66
> ...


----------



## BBWTexan (Jan 23, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> *faints*
> 
> mouth to mouth...you should know the drill  lol
> 
> ...




Uh huh. What Misty said.


----------

